# Dreck unter Maus wie weg bekommen??



## Reder (29. August 2006)

Hallo
ich habe die Logitech MX1000 , echt super die Maus. Ich glaube jeder hat das Problem mit dem dreck unter der Maus. Bei mir ist es hauptsächlich staub ( ich esse nit vorm pc) ich habe schon mitn den finger das zeug abgemacht das leider kratzer gibt. was kann man dagegen tun?? messer oderso wollt ich nit benutzen. was benutzt ihr????


----------



## N8Mensch (29. August 2006)

Reder am 29.08.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich habe die Logitech MX1000 , echt super die Maus. Ich glaube jeder hat das Problem mit dem dreck unter der Maus. Bei mir ist es hauptsächlich staub ( ich esse nit vorm pc) ich habe schon mitn den finger das zeug abgemacht das leider kratzer gibt. was kann man dagegen tun?? messer oderso wollt ich nit benutzen. was benutzt ihr????


Eigentlich lasse ich es gar nicht so weit kommen, dass Dreck sich unter der Maus festsetzen kann. Spätestens alle 2 Tage mal über das Plastik-/Gummipadpad (Zockerpads ab 5 Euro) wischen.
Stoffpads   
Ansonsten mal mit Spüli und nassen Lappen den Dreck au7fweichen lassen und weg damit.


----------



## Danielovitch (29. August 2006)

Ich benutz immer ne auseinandergebogene Büroklammer, aber wenn du schon beim Kratzen mit den Fingernägeln Schiss hast, entfällt das wohl


----------



## Reder (29. August 2006)

Danke euch beiten schonmal. gute tipps dabei. werd ma mit nem wischtuch drüber gehen. *ins bad renn* würde mich über weitere postings freuen.


----------



## usopia (29. August 2006)

Ich benutze immer von meiner Freundin solche feuchten Reinigungstücher. Die motzt dann zwar aber das geht wunderbar und da is auch nix aggressives drin, was dem Kunststoff schaden könnte.


----------



## Reder (7. September 2006)

heut war bei mir das zimmer reinigen angesagt wie jeden donnerstag. gleich nen lappen geschnappt wasser un schön über tft un maus drüber gegangen natürlich auch übers mauspad. das is wirklich gut. flutsch wie seife in der nassen hand ^^.


----------

